#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Sports Bars in Siem Reap

## harrybarracuda

No Buttplug, you're stupid-arsed comments aren't funny or useful, so fuck off you fat queer troll.

Now we've got that out of the way, any good sports bars in Siem Reap to watch the Third test?

Usual rules apply.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> No Buttplug, you're stupid-arsed comments aren't funny or useful, so fuck off you fat queer troll.
> 
> Now we've got that out of the way, any good sports bars in Siem Reap to watch the Third test?
> 
> Usual rules apply.


 There is an upstairs bar on the corner of Pub Street owned by an English guy which has a couple of big screens showing sport.  Mind you that was 3 years ago so it might have changed

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I'll obviously be meandering down that way, so I'll have a look.

Ta.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well that was easy. There is a Score Sports Nar there now, and anyone who has been to it's sister bar in PP will know it's the dogs bollocks. A few minutes from pub street is all.

----------


## Fluke

Thanks for that Harry
If I ever want to go to Siem Reip, and want to watch Cricket
I  now the place to go

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks for that Harry
> If I ever want to go to Siem Reip, and want to watch Cricket
> I  now the place to go


As long as it isn't this week.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Top notch that Score, the staff were great, they managed to find every sport going, even threw in a bit of cabaret for when there was nought on.

The only issue I can see is that it seems to be somewhat convict dominated on a Saturday, although I would imagine that when the season kicks off they may open the rather large upstairs.

Still, if sports are your thing, Score (in both Pnomh Penh and Siem Reap) are streets ahead of the competition. Actually there are few in Thailand that are better, either.

----------


## terry57

I more than likely farted on you Arry, we been there all week. Did ya go Ere Arry. ?

----------


## terry57

Good fun on Pub street innit Arry.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

I got to tell ya Arry,

It's been ten years since I've been to Siem Reap and i was very impressed.  The place was spotless and very pleasant to hang out in. 

Great week it was.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yep I think I'll be going back.

----------

